# Frog id's



## hornet (Dec 5, 2010)

Just got back from a trip to the western downs, was too wet to get much inverting done but the frogs sure loved it, saw heaps of road kill but even more live specimens on roads and in the scrub.

This first specimen was caught just out of cecil plains. Was taken back for pics then released soon after. Possibly Opisthodon ornatus?


----------



## thals (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, definitely an ornate burrowing frog, cute lil guy


----------



## JasonL (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats the GT model


----------



## eipper (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats correct its Platyplectrum ornatum

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## hornet (Dec 6, 2010)

cheers guys. Scott, any good frog books you could recomend with current names?


----------



## eipper (Dec 6, 2010)

tyler and knight is not too bad for names but there is a couple of new books that will be out shortly that might be of more assistance.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## hornet (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is another frog i found out there, any ideas?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Dec 7, 2010)

check out: Frogs. And more frogs. All at frogs.org.au.


----------



## eipper (Dec 8, 2010)

Limnodynastes tasmaniensis...the similar looking fletcheri have a slightly different pattern characters and almost always have a red to pink flush over the top of the eyes

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats not a spotted marsh frog its not shaped right also their should be two stripes.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 8, 2010)

But I guess the stripes may vary


----------



## hornet (Dec 11, 2010)

the pics i have seen of the spotted marsh frog have only had 1 stripe so i have to say scott would be spot on. Will have to upload the rest of the pics, cheers guys


----------

